# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  رسالة إلى أصحاب الذاكرة الضعيفة.

## محمود الشرقاوي

*رسالة إلى أصحاب الذاكرة الضعيفة. بقلم محمود الشرقاوي*



*يعاني* *الكثير من ضعف ذاكرتهم وكثرة نسيانهم حتى أصبحت هذه المشكلة تؤرق كثيرا من** الدارسين والطلاب وغيرهم ممن ينبني عملهم على المجهود الذهني بل إن شئت* *فقل كل من يقوم بأي عمل يرغب في امتلاك ذاكرة قوية ويرغب في الوقت ذاته في** علاج المشكلة الخطيرة مشكلة النسيان بكل أشكالها ، نسيان الأسماء نسيان** المواقف نسيان الوجوه والأشخاص ، نسيان العلم بكل فروعه وهو أخطر مما سبق** كله** .

**وتعتبر**الذاكرة من أعظم نعم الله على الإنسان ولن أكون مبالغا إن قلت أن الذاكرة** كعضو أهم من كثير من الأعضاء فيكفي أن الذاكرة هي التي تصنع الشخصية وهي** المستودع لكل التجارب وكل العلوم التي نكتسبها من العالم الخارجي فلو فقدت** يدك أو رجلك أو عينك أو سمعك فلن تكون الخسارة بحجم فقد الذاكرة**.*

*هل تعلم أن لديك كنزا ثمينا أودعه الله عز وجل فيك وأنت لا تشعر هل تعلم أن الله عز وجل وهبنا عقلاً يستطيع أن يساعد القلب على أن ينبض أكثر من 50 ألف نبضة في اليوم دون أدنى تفكير بالأمر، ويساهم في ضخ مئات الليترات من الدم في الشرايين الدقيقة التي يصل طولها إلى مئات الأمتار، كما أنه يساعد العيون على تمييز مئات الألوان في أقل من ثوان، ويقوم بتخزين معلومات هائلة ، هل تعلم كذلك أن عقولنا قادرةٌٌ على الاحتفاظ بحوالي 100بليون معلومة؟ (وهذا الرقم يعادل ما تتضمنه دائرة معارف) وأنها تمتلك 200 بليون خلية؟ (ما يعادل عدد النجوم في بعض المجرات الكونية) ومع عجائب خلق الله فينا إلا أننا فعلياً لا نستخدم سوى واحد بالمائة من قدرات عقولنا بينما تظل تسعة وتسعون بالمائة مهملة دون استخدام.*

*يقول وليم جيمس «إننا نستخدم أقل من 10**%** من قوانا العقلية» كيف لو استطعنا أن نستخدم 20**%** من طاقة عقولنا؛ فكيف تكون حياتنا؟.*

*اكتشف العالم مارك روزنزنويج وهو عالم من جامعة كاليفورنيا بعد بحث طويل ان طاقة التخزين لدى الإنسان هائلة جدا حيث انه لو تم تغذية المخ بمعلومات جديدة تساوى عشر معلومات في كل ثانية ولمدة ستين سنة بدون توقف من ليل أو نهار فان مقدار ما تم تغذيته في مخ الإنسان من هذه المعلومات يعادل اقل من نصف المساحة لتخزين المعلومات فيه**([1]) ([2])**. فسبحان الله أحسن الخالقين.*

*ومن* *العجيب حقا أن الإنسان إذا ابتلاه الله بضعف في سمعه أو بصره أو أي عضو من**جسده فإنه يبادر بالذهاب إلى الطبيب ليعالج تلك المشكلة وعلاج هذا المرض* *وعلى العكس من ذلك فقد يعاني كثير من الناس من ضعف ذاكرتهم وتبلد عقلهم* *ومع ذلك لا يهتم بهذا الأمر مع كثرة المشاكل الناجمة عن ضعف الذاكرة وكثرة** النسيان** .*

 ([1]) للأسف الشديد تلك الأداة المدهشة معطلة لدى كثير من المسلمين اليوم على عكس الغرب مع أن سلفنا رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين كانوا من احفظ الناس ومن أقوى الناس ذاكرة .
([2]) الذاكرة السريعة.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

جزاكم الله خيرا
وننتظر منكم المزيد

----------


## أبو مروان

ما هو الحل في نظرك بارك الله فيك

----------


## زبيدة 5

> ما هو الحل في نظرك بارك الله فيك



قرأت أن نبينا الكريم كان ينقع الزبيب ليلا في إناء ثم يتناول ماءه على الريق صباحا ، ومن المعروف أن الزبيب من أعظم منشطات الذاكرة .
والتجربة شهرا كاملا أقوى دليل على ذلك إذ أخبر بعضهم أنه داوم عليها وقويت ذاكرته والله أعلم .

----------


## أبوصلاح الدين

لو تخبرونا عن المقدار وهل الزبيب الذي يباع في الأسواق أم له مواصفات خاصة ؟
وشكرا 
لأننا نعاني فعلا من ضعف في الذاكرة ونحن ولله الحمد في مرحلة الشباب

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

نعم ، يتباين الناس في مدى سعة الحفظ وقوة الذاكرة ..
ولكن الناس عمومًا بمختلف فئاتهم ـ لو لاحظتم ـ تذكُّر الأشياء لديهم يعتمد على : مدى أهمية الشيء ذاته وقربه مِن نفسه ..
يعني تجدُ مثلا من يحبُّ شيئًا أو شخصًا ما ، لا ينفكّ يذكره في كُل وقتٍ وحين ، سواء في نفسه أو بلسانه ..!
كذا لا ينسى المواقف والكلمات ، بل وكل شيء يربطه بما يُحبُّه ..

ولعل هذا يختلف عن ذاك ..
لكن المقصود أن : محبّة الشيء جزءٌ من سبب تذكره ..

وهناك من جبلوا على قوة ذاكرة عجيبة هبةً من الله سبحانه ، كبعض السلف رضي الله عنهم آجمعين ..

جزاكم الله خيرًا أخي الكريم ..

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

موضوع هام جدا لطلبه العلم بارك الله فيكم
وللفائدة هناك رسالة أظن ان اسمها 
*                                              الحث على حفظ العلم للعلامة ابن الجوزي                                            * 
 											  فيها كلام هام جدا عن كيفية الحفظ ووسائله
أرجو من أحد اخواننا ان يرفعها لنا

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=994
هذا رابط كتاب الحث على حفظ العلم لابن الجوزي

----------


## زبيدة 5

الزبيب المنقوع بعد غسله هو الزبيب العادي وفيه الأسود والأحمر والميال إلى الصفار .
ملحوظة : يجب أن لا يزيد نقعه عن يوم واحد حتى لا يتحول إلى ما يشبه المسكر .

----------


## زبيدة 5

حديث ابن عباس (  كان رسول الله صلى  		الله عليه وسلم ينبذ له الزبيب في السقاء.‏ فيشربه يومه والغد وبعد الغد.‏  		فإذا كان مساء الثالثة شربه وسقاه‏.‏ فإن فضل شيء أهراقه‏.‏         )

----------


## محمود الشرقاوي

أشكر لكم مروركم الطيب يا إخواني 

ولكني وبفضل خبرتي في هذا الموضوع أرى أن تقوية الذاكرة يعتمد في الأساس على التدريب وليس الطعام وحده أو الأعشاب وحدها .

وإن شاء الله سأقوم بتنزيل كتابي " الذاكرة الخارقة " على المنتدى لأول مرة كاملا بعدما وافق الناشر والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

> وإن شاء الله سأقوم بتنزيل كتابي " الذاكرة الخارقة " على المنتدى لأول مرة كاملا بعدما وافق الناشر والحمد لله رب العالمين .


بارك الله فيك

----------

